

Ask HN: What's your development setup like? - octatoan


======
lstrope
OSX - Iterm2 - TMUX - Emacs

Full mouse support enabled for Iterm2/Tmux/Emacs so I can click and drag
windows/frames, etc.

Clipboard access is seamless with respect to the fact that Emacs has different
Cut/Paste commands than OSX - but when I do cut/yank in Emacs the results are
available for me to Command+v inside OSX.

For me there is almost nothing missing from using anything in GUI mode for my
development purposes. I live in the console and have found very little reason
to switch.

Using RubyMine for Rails is awesome and I used to be a die-hard fanboy... but
I made the jump to the console 2 years ago and haven't missed _anything_. I
have found no productivity gains over living in RubyMine/Intellij vs.
Emacs/Iterm2/Tmux.

------
andymurd
Ubuntu (with lots of VirtualBox VMs) + sublime text. Most VMs have node.js,
Puppet and Apache.

I try to avoid customising my dev env too much as it has caused my problems in
the past when moving employers or platforms but that is a personal preference
(I know lots of other devs that go for customisation in a big way).

------
iheredia
Ubuntu with Fish Shell and Jet Brains IDEs (mainly RubyMine, PyCharm and
WebStorm)

~~~
veddox
I stumbled across Fish Shell recently, it seems quite interesting. Why do you
use that rather than, say, bash?

------
rifung
Ubuntu for desktop, OS X for laptop, bash and vim for mostly Java development

------
veddox
linux + bash + emacs for most things, Eclipse for Java projects.

Gitg and Bazaar Explorer are useful GUIs for their respective VCSs. (Not that
I strictly need them, but I like seeing a graphic representation of the
project history.)

------
andrew-lucker
linux + bash + ssh + nano. not necessarily in that order. puts me on any
server environment with a swiss army spaceship in hand.

------
andresmanz
arch linux, bash, vim. IntelliJ IDEA for Java stuff, QtCreator sometimes for
C++ stuff.

------
aprdm
osx, zsh, sublime text

------
izolate
osx, bash, vim, tmux

